# How to Increase appetite



## pimprn (May 31, 2009)

Ok i have a battle everytime i eat. I like to force as much food into my body, because im trying to gain weight. But it only seems i can only intake half of what i should be intaking for my goal weight im trying to achieve. Everyone tells me to eat until i feel like throwing up , because they say it stretches your stomach. If someone knows a product to take or something to increase my urge to eat please help!


----------



## danzik17 (May 31, 2009)

What does your diet look like?

An easy way to get calories in is via calorie dense foods like cereals.  It's easy to pound 600-1k calories from one sitting alone.  Whey protein, nuts, white rice....all fairly calorie dense that don't take up a lot of "room".


----------



## Built (May 31, 2009)

Yep. White rice, white bread, white noodles, PLENTY of olive oil, whipping cream and or ice cream in your shakes...


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 1, 2009)

?  who is "Everyone" ...telling you to eat til you feel like throwing up? 

I agree with the above posts.  

What is a typical day of eating like for you?


----------



## nkira (Jun 1, 2009)

I wonder too.....



Merkaba said:


> ?  who is "Everyone" ...telling you to eat til you feel like throwing up?


----------



## Yanick (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah no reason to really eat till you're about to puke. How much, how often and what do you eat that you can't hit your calories?

Pasta, nuts, nut butters, oils, creams etc. If your metabolism is really that ridiculous and you really want to gain the weight, a burger here and there would help. I used to eat 2 whoppers every tuesday after leg day. I was ~235-240 and strong as hell and fairly lean, but 3.5-4k calories/day is not that easy to keep up when you're busy and the above foods were my friends.


----------



## pimprn (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your posts. My diet looks like:
Morning: 3 eggs sausage toast 
             or sometimes oatmeal

afternoon:2 sandwiches banana yogurt, 

2 hours after afternoon sandwich

around 5: ill eat a full course supper meal: could be pork potatoes
                                                         corn, 

                                                         Spaghetti and meatballs

I calculated it to be 1500- 2000 cals a day my goal is 2500-3000 of clean cals because i want solid muscle mass with no fat. I also drink 1 protein shake a day.  

Which sort of nuts should i buy? thanks for the answers above that helps alot and makes total sense thanks!


----------



## nkira (Jun 1, 2009)

Did you fitday your diet? Almonds are good & fish oil too....do not buy flax oil.


----------



## Built (Jun 1, 2009)

Please, fitday. You need to know. 

I recommend liquid food as much as possible. Easy calories.


----------



## pimprn (Jun 1, 2009)

should i take those ensure meal replacement drinks, and doesnt liquid food like go through your system faster


----------



## Marat (Jun 1, 2009)

Your body doesn't care if the calories are liquid or not. 

In terms of Ensure, you can find yourself a much more calorie dense and less expensive liquid to drink. A typical  Ensure drink has approximately 40g carbs, 9g protein and 6g of fat. You can find something better than that. 

But first things first. Do what everyone else has requested and show us some detailed macros of a typical day.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 1, 2009)

Built said:


> Yep. White rice, white bread, white noodles, PLENTY of olive oil, whipping cream and or ice cream in your shakes...



Sherbert Ice cream, non fat yogurt, apple juice and plain whey is to die for 

When I was younger I'd make a shake with over a thousand cals in it and swallow it down before bed, you could try that I gained great weight and was lean but again I did a lot of HIIT cardio.


----------



## T_man (Jun 1, 2009)

just drink litres of coke. each bottle has 35g carbs and a whole load of other shit

jokes


----------



## Built (Jun 1, 2009)

I would urge that you limit your fructose consumption - avoid fruit juices, dried fruit and pop, also anything sweetened with HFCS or ordinary table sugar. 

Dextrose on the other hand, is awesome - it's the right kind of sugar, it's cheap AND it's not as sweet as ordinary table sugar, so you'll need more of it. 

Lemon juice, dextrose, water: lemonaid

Dextrose into your protein shakes, with creatine. 

I make rice pudding with white rice, milk, vanilla, cardomom, and dextrose. Toss in some heavy cream - or better yet, coconut milk. To DIE for.


----------



## pimprn (Jun 1, 2009)

alright guys thank you! ill make a fitday posting, just give me a couple days and ill update you guys with what i eat.....it changes everyday, but im trying to nail the nutrition down and get my appetite up so ya post ina  bit.


----------



## pimprn (Jun 1, 2009)

m11 said:


> Your body doesn't care if the calories are liquid or not.
> 
> In terms of Ensure, you can find yourself a much more calorie dense and less expensive liquid to drink. A typical  Ensure drink has approximately 40g carbs, 9g protein and 6g of fat. You can find something better than that.
> 
> But first things first. Do what everyone else has requested and show us some detailed macros of a typical day.



do you have any ideas what are good and cheap to buy?


----------



## Marat (Jun 1, 2009)

I personally like the IronMagLabs stuff because it essentially contains only protein, and it allows me to get more carbs and fat from solid food. You also get a 20% discount if you upgrade your account.

Anyway, not trying to pimp products...thats just what I use. 

You can really just look around and labels and find what meets your needs. Since you are supposedly struggling to get your calories up, just look for protein powders that are calorie dense.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 1, 2009)

For an MRP I used to love MetRx Ultramet I think it's called.  It was delicious.

For whey protein I'm a fan of All The Whey, but I have tried IronMagLabs yet - will be doing that when I'm done with my current tub.


----------



## pimprn (Jun 1, 2009)

i have tons of protein i have 3 big 15lb bags and tubs to finish i have whey isolate and weight gainer. I am full of ammo but i want to get more food in my body , and meal replacements you know. I heard isoflex is a crazy isolate protein i might buy though but thanks for the metrx ill look into it.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 1, 2009)

Starting drinking that whey and eating!

Quit spending money on the next best whey protein. Go into the kitchen, throw 3 scoops of protein, 3tbsn heavy cream/ice cream into a shaker bottle and drink that shit. Then eat a handful of nuts, wait for the bloat to go down a bit and 2 cups of pasta with a bit of sauce and some chicken.

Enough questions, go eat...now...right now.


----------



## pimprn (Jun 1, 2009)

lol thanks man i will.....but im still going to make a fitday account for you guys to read ok.


----------



## nkira (Jun 2, 2009)

Do Fitday.....it's GOOD!!! With fitday you can analyze the HELL out of your diet....I swear!


----------



## pimprn (Jun 5, 2009)

hey guys here it is........

Grams Calories %-Cals  
Calories  2,916   
Fat 112.9 1,004 42 % 
Saturated 35.3 315 13 % 
Polyunsaturated 20.8 184 8 % 
Monounsaturated 37.0 328 14 % 
Carbohydrate 215.4 869 37 % 
Dietary Fiber 179.9    
Protein 123.2 491 21 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 %


I weigh 150..........i gained 15 lbs before i nailed my diet from a whole 135-138 i flucuated, now i weigh 148-151


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm sure someone will come along and tell you you're protein intake, at least from what you posted is way too low...


----------



## pimprn (Jun 5, 2009)

how much higher does it need to be i weigh 150.... aiming for 180 with 10% bf


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

The dietetic society would tell you you're eating too much protein as it is, but most in physical culture will suggest upward from a gram per pound LBM; typical intake is probably in the range of 1.5g/lb LBM for most of us, to support muscle growth and the repair required from our workouts. 

For you, supposing you're fairly lean, you probably carry about what, 130 lbs LBM, maybe more? I'd aim for around 200g protein, ballparkish. 

Nice work on the gains.


----------



## pimprn (Jun 6, 2009)

im 13% body fat right now. So 200gs a day and my carbs and fats are good?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2009)

I do up to 325g on a low carb day. Lots and lots of casein (cottage cheese).


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2009)

hey Built; whats the pattern with men and casein and women and whey?


----------

